# ext3 slice not visible



## serpent7776 (Jan 21, 2013)

First of all, hello!

I have a question about partitioning scheme on my hard disc. The attached screenshot presents partitioning as shown by gparted on linux.
Now this is output of gpart from FreeBSD

```
#gpart show
[b]=>       63  976773105  ada0  MBR  (465G)
         63       1985        - free -  (992k)
       2048  167772160     1  linux-data  [active]  (80G)
  167774208  146800640     3  linux-data  (70G)
  314574848  662198272     2  ebr  (315G)
  976773120         48        - free -  (24k)[/b]

=>       63  976773105  ada1  MBR  (465G)
         63       1985        - free -  (992k)
       2048  195309568     1  linux-data  (93G)
  195311616         39        - free -  (19k)
  195311655  253755306     2  freebsd  [active]  (121G)
  449066961         47        - free -  (23k)
  449067008  527706112     3  ebr  (251G)
  976773120         48        - free -  (24k)

=>       63  586070192  ada2  MBR  (279G)
         63       1985        - free -  (992k)
       2048  586067968     2  ebr  (279G)
  586070016        239        - free -  (119k)

[b]=>        0  662198272  ada0s2  EBR  (315G)
          0          1          - free -  (512B)
          1  104859647       1  linux-data  (50G)
  104859648   83888128  1664439  linux-data  (40G)
  188747776  473450496          - free -  (225G)[/b]

=>        0  253755306  ada1s2  BSD  (121G)
          0  245366784       1  freebsd-ufs  (117G)
  245366784    8388521       2  freebsd-swap  (4G)
  253755305          1          - free -  (512B)

=>        0  527706112  ada1s3  EBR  (251G)
          0  104859648       1  linux-data  (50G)
  104859648  422846464          - free -  (201G)

=>        0  586067968  ada2s2  EBR  (279G)
          0          1          - free -  (512B)
          1   20973567       1  linux-swap  (10G)
   20973568   31459328  332914  linux-data  (15G)
   52432896       1216          - free -  (608k)
   52434112   43418432  832288  linux-data  (20G)
   95852544  155819698          - free -  (74G)
  251672242   73431374  3994798  linux-data  (35G)
  325103616   52437901          - free -  (25G)
  377541517   31470707  5992723  linux-data  (15G)
  409012224        628          - free -  (314k)
  409012852   52436364  6492268  linux-data  (25G)
  461449216  124618752  7324591  linux-data  (59G)

[b]=>       63  104857537  ada0s5  MBR  (50G)
         63  104857537          - free -  (50G)[/b]

=>       63  104857537  ext2fs/Mag  MBR  (50G)
         63  104857537              - free -  (50G)
```

My question is why FreeBSD does not see slice labeled *vdat*? gpart report it as a unused space. There is even no device in /dev for that slice.
It seems to me that FreeBSD somehow doesn't see partitions that are following unused space (but of course I might be wrong). I partition discs using gparted if it matters.

My system is

```
$uname -a
FreeBSD DaemON.localhost 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Another thing that I don't understand is why ada0s5 is shown as MBR followed by unused space.

```
0  662198272  ada0s2  EBR  (315G)
          0          1          - free -  (512B)
          1  104859647       1  linux-data  (50G)
  104859648   83888128  1664439  linux-data  (40G)
  188747776  473450496          - free -  (225G)[/b]
```

=


----------

